# So, Are they gonna race tomorrow or what?



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

With everyone in the top three so close, will they race tomorrow or just parade around Paris as in past years?


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Wood said:


> With everyone in the top three so close, will they race tomorrow or just parade around Paris as in past years?




...Levi says *no*...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Levi already said he is happy at where he is and announced he won't attack Evan tomorrow.

So I think this is it, unless he was just still high on his stage win and haven't really taken in just how close he is to second place.

Contrary to traditional practice, I like to see yet another battle tomorrow. I mean 8 seconds is just too tempting to pass up on.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Levi has said that he won't race tomorrow as Cadel's the better sprinter even if he tried. He said that they'd probably relax tomorrow.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Mr Wood said:


> With everyone in the top three so close, will they race tomorrow or just parade around Paris as in past years?


Even if they were thinking of it, I don't think they would. Too much to loose. LL goes, it give Evans the green light to attack Contador - too much for Disco to loose. Evans goes, gives the green light to LL - even better chance of Evans loosing a position. I think they like where they are. - TF


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

I think Disco will be watching team Lotto and have big George ready, just in case to take away any sprint points.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

It's a race. I think they owe it to their sponsors and the fans to race. Otherwise it's a parade where we all sit and watch nervously hoping no one gets in a crash or has a major mechanical problem. I think the "tradition of not challenging the yellow" comes from the fact that the tour rarely comes down to a few seconds in the end.


----------



## gebbyfish (Apr 26, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> Even if they were thinking of it, I don't think they would. Too much to loose. LL goes, it give Evans the green light to attack Contador - too much for Disco to loose. Evans goes, gives the green light to LL - even better chance of Evans loosing a position. I think they like where they are. - TF


Obviously, Levi rode for himself today, but the ride of his life, certainly would seem to protect Contador. If Evans tries to attack Contador then all bets are off and we could see Levi win the Tour! I think we're in for a ceremonial ride tomorrow and after all the hoopla, I think that's the best way to end it.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So team Disco will roll 8 out of 9 guys to the final line in Paris, right? Only casualty along the way was Tommy Vaitkus, right?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TurboTurtle said:


> Even if they were thinking of it, I don't think they would. Too much to loose. LL goes, it give Evans the green light to attack Contador - too much for Disco to loose. Evans goes, gives the green light to LL - even better chance of Evans loosing a position. I think they like where they are. - TF



In complete agreement. Good call. Too much at stake for all three to be making risky attacks, that could lead to a crash or whatnot. Howeeeeever...I would think Cadel doesn't like the fact that a cheeky young upstart is in yellow just a few seconds up on him. Cadel's been a Tour rider, what, ten or so years? I don't think anyone would begrudge him for trying to unload cheeky young upstart out of his pretty yellow.

But that said, I don't think we'll see any fireworks.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Why would George take sprint points? Tommy B has the Sprint Classification pretty well tied up -- if anything, I expect that Eric Z. will be getting Milram to try to get the sprint points, not Discovery. If you mean the time bonuses -- I'm pretty sure that Cadel cannot make up the difference on Contador w/ these -- and he'd have to fight off Quickstep and Milram.... not bloody likely!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> So team Disco will roll 8 out of 9 guys to the final line in Paris, right? Only casualty along the way was Tommy Vaitkus, right?


Correct. Pretty decent though I'm sure they wished Tomas was there too. I was hoping Chechu was in the tour.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*On to Paris!*

Tomorrow I expect a non-contender for the overall, yet accomplished rider to breakaway and a few other lower placed riders, domestiques and such to follow. Most riders will remain in the Peleton parade and enjoy the celebration. The stage to Paris will be a day to grab glory for those that have worked so hard. The overall leaders will allow it, remaining at a safe distance, while their positions go unchallenged.
<o></o>
This might sound dumb because it’s no longer possible…If Vinokurov were still in le Tour I’d predict that he would breakaway…and win the stage. =) Instead, I think Boonen will definitely try to be there at the end to compete for the stage win; that’s my only prediction. The final stage will be a day of celebration with a little action to keep it exciting.


Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

What's really the point of having time bonuses in the last stage if they are not utilized for such a rare occasion as this?


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Because...*



BenWA said:


> What's really the point of having time bonuses in the last stage if they are not utilized for such a rare occasion as this?


To get said time bonus, you're going to have to either break away and ride to the finish, which could happen, but more than likely you'd break away, and then the sprinter's teams would reel you in, so that their guys can win. The GC guys can't sprint very well, none of them. More than likely, you're going to see the regular flat stage mantra. Maybe a small break away for some TV time, and then a full bore sprint at the end for the prestigious win on the Champs. If you think one of the GC guys can get away, methinks you're wrong.


----------



## david00214 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not usually a fan of Levi's interviews. He seems to speak off the cuff a little too much. Lance was always very groomed in the way he spoke. That said, I thought Levi's comments after his ride today showed him to have a lot of class and be a true sportsman.

'Everyone' knows the last day of the Tour de France is all about ceremony and the final sprint. The tour is won or lost the day before in the ITT. This has been a tradition for over 90 years and I feel it is correct to respect the history of the race. 'Gentleman's rules' often tempts ones honor/integrity in a close race like this. Levi gracefully accepted his podium position today. I think that speaks volumes for his sportsmanship and integrity. 

Pretty sure I just rambled then, but hopefully I made some sense....


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Where have you been?*



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Cadel's been a Tour rider, what, ten or so years? I don't think anyone would begrudge him for trying to unload cheeky young upstart out of his pretty yellow.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Evans hasn't even been a pro road rider for ten years. He was busy mtn bikin'. I think this is his third Tour de France. He almost won the Giro in 2004(?)


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Loved it when Levi said "I wouldn't pull a Vinokourov on him." He knows what it's like to be attacked on the final stage, even if it was for 5th over 6th. If Discovery/Levi did attack Lotto/Evans it would be seen as a no-class, cheap shot by the rest of the peloton and the cycling press.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Its a race! Lets have the tt on Sunday,remember Lemond/Fignon my favourite TdF.
We'll probably see the usual procession with Boonen winning the bunch sprint.
I was rooting for Evans to be in yellow with just a handful of seconds over LL & AC. Then what price the Discos trying to team time trial the peloton off their wheels to win yellow. An impossibility? They had 4 in top 7 in todays tt and it could have been a glorious spectacle.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

*Why the heck not?*

Hey, it's a race, isn't it? And Levi has only nine seconds to make up, right? I think the Discovery Channel Team would look like chumps if they sat on their current position with time bonuses available!

If I were in charge, and you should all be so lucky :lol:, I would launch an attack about 500 meters before the first Intermediate Sprint, which appears to be on a hill, with Popo and George leading Levi and Contador to the line, just to see what Predictor Lotto can muster! 

What is the risk? Disco is the stronger team, and really, who could blame them for trying?

If it doesn't work, I would apologize to Cadel, and agree to ride with him the rest of the way, but only a baby would complain. 

...I guess that means Cadel would do just that. I mean, suing Vino for lost publicity? :arf: 

It ain't over 'til it's over!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> To get said time bonus, you're going to have to either break away and ride to the finish, which could happen, but more than likely you'd break away, and then the sprinter's teams would reel you in, so that their guys can win. The GC guys can't sprint very well, none of them. More than likely, you're going to see the regular flat stage mantra. Maybe a small break away for some TV time, and then a full bore sprint at the end for the prestigious win on the Champs. If you think one of the GC guys can get away, methinks you're wrong.


Exactly, no chance for any of them to sneak away. Its too important to the sprinters teams as well as the top gc team. Plus you just dont to that.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

philippec said:


> Why would George take sprint points? Tommy B has the Sprint Classification pretty well tied up -- if anything, I expect that Eric Z. will be getting Milram to try to get the sprint points, not Discovery. If you mean the time bonuses -- I'm pretty sure that Cadel cannot make up the difference on Contador w/ these -- and he'd have to fight off Quickstep and Milram.... not bloody likely!



they would roll him out to take the intermediate points and time bonus so that Evans would not get them. George is not worried about the green, but keeping the yellow on AC. This would only apply for the intermediate sprints, as the big boy sprinters (Tommy B, EZ, ect.) will be gunning at the end and neither Evans, AC, or LL will even have a chance at a time bonus there.


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

How much does that 10 second motorpacing penalty LL got suck now!!!


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

david00214 said:


> I'm not usually a fan of Levi's interviews. He seems to speak off the cuff a little too much. Lance was always very groomed in the way he spoke. That said, I thought Levi's comments after his ride today showed him to have a lot of class and be a true sportsman.
> 
> 'Everyone' knows the last day of the Tour de France is all about ceremony and the final sprint. The tour is won or lost the day before in the ITT. This has been a tradition for over 90 years and I feel it is correct to respect the history of the race. 'Gentleman's rules' often tempts ones honor/integrity in a close race like this. Levi gracefully accepted his podium position today. I think that speaks volumes for his sportsmanship and integrity.
> 
> Pretty sure I just rambled then, but hopefully I made some sense....


You might want to read a history of the Tour, because it has not been the same for 20 years, much less for 90. 

Did you know that the longest stage ever was almost 500km? 
That there were no TTs in the beginning? 
That Tours have been ran where they were almost entirely TTs? 
That they used to use only National teams not Trade teams? 
That any person off the street could enter?
That the final stage hasn't always been in Paris, much less the Champs.
That there was a time when you could only use one gear.
That there have been times when you won based on points (much like Green Jersey) and not elapsed time.

There of course is a bunch more, and all I have to add to the original discussion is that Cadel really should try tomorrow, and in keeping with how this Tour has went, we really could see a bizarre finish.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*If Cadel attacks.......*



Einstruzende said:


> all I have to add to the original discussion is that Cadel really should try tomorrow, and in keeping with how this Tour has went, we really could see a bizarre finish.


Contedor in the first intermediate sprint, then watch Dicovery get the blue train and work hard to gain Levi the 8 seconds..........Evans team is a joke comparitivly. 

I think Evans knows this.

It could happen, but I wouldn't bet on it.

Len


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Good thing...*



Italophile said:


> Hey, it's a race, isn't it? And Levi has only nine seconds to make up, right? I think the Discovery Channel Team would look like chumps if they sat on their current position with time bonuses available!
> 
> If I were in charge, and you should all be so lucky :lol:, I would launch an attack about 500 meters before the first Intermediate Sprint, which appears to be on a hill, with Popo and George leading Levi and Contador to the line, just to see what Predictor Lotto can muster!
> 
> ...


Good thing you're not in charge, because if you were, Levi would probably lose his 3rd spot, and Contador would probably lose his yellow jersey.

Predictor Lotto would chase, as would the REST OF THE PELOTON, and then catch, and keep on rolling and spit out the Disco team at the back of the group. Remember what Astana did last week in the crosswinds? If you think Disco pulls a douchy McDouchebag move like what you're saying, not only will Predictor be angry, the rest will be as well. And a bunch of really fit guys on bikes can put the hurt on one team in a big way.

You have no apparent knowledge of bike racing tactics, and or what really happens during a race except what you see on TV. But that's OK, we all learn something new every day.

The race is over. Levi is not going to win. Contador is. Cadel is not going to win. Contador is. And even if Cadel did something to win, he would be punished in just about every race he does for the rest of his career. Does it sound right? No, but that's the way that it is.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Len J said:


> Contedor in the first intermediate sprint, then watch Dicovery get the blue train and work hard to gain Levi the 8 seconds..........Evans team is a joke comparitivly.
> 
> I think Evans knows this.
> 
> ...


Agreed, It would come down to team tactics... I think Disco would lay down a big ol smack!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

akrafty1 said:


> Agreed, It would come down to team tactics... I think Disco would lay down a big ol smack!


As would the rest of the peleton.....see magnolia's comments above.

Len


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*I don't get these guys...*



Len J said:


> As would the rest of the peleton.....see magnolia's comments above.
> 
> Len


I don't get these guys. It WAS a 3 way race, and they are so blinded by so called Disco dominance that they don't seem to remember that there are a WHOLE bunch of other teams in the race that are also world class cyclists and all.

They seem to think that if Disco does something, Predictor would be the only team to do something. And they also underestimate the strength of Predictor, who is a very good classics team, and tomorrow's course is a flat run into Paris. And forget about Quick Step sitting it out. They would be up there railing it with Predictor. As I said below, they would catch the "blue" train, and then spit them out the back and keep going if they pulled this BS that people are talking about.

I have a feeling that most, if not all of these folks on here making these comments about Disco should lay the smack down, have never actually raced much themselves, and don't fully understand the dynamics of a race from the inside of things.

But hey, they can keep dreaming. 

Last statement. Get over it guys. Levi isn't going to win this Tour de France, or any Tour de France.


----------



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

Even if Discovery wanted to, I don't think they could after Levi's comments. If they decided to change their minds, they'd have to let Lotto and the press know in advance. If they did that ("Hey, Levi was bonked when he said that. We're gonna race hard to win."), then I don't think anyone would be upset or think about retaliating.

Where they run into trouble is going for it unannounced.

On a side note, how pissed are the French that an American or American team has won "their" tour for eight years running :thumbsup:


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*The French...*



ddmiller67 said:


> Even if Discoery wanted to, I don't think they could after Levi's comments. If they decided to change their minds, they'd have to let Lotto and the press know in advance. If they did that ("Hey, Levi was bonked when he said that. We're gonna race hard to win."), then I don't think anyone would be upset or think about retaliating.
> 
> Where they run into trouble is going for it unannounced.
> 
> On a side note, how pissed are the French that an American or American team has won "their" tour for eight years running :thumbsup:


The French are not "mad" that an American has won the Tour de France for many years in a row (7 with lance, floyd's doesn't count so far). Contador is Spanish if you haven't noticed.

You seem to think the the French hate Americans as much as Americans seem to make fun of, and hate the French, and that just ain't true.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> The race is over. Levi is not going to win. Contador is. Cadel is not going to win. Contador is. And even if Cadel did something to win, he would be punished in just about every race he does for the rest of his career. Does it sound right? No, but that's the way that it is.


I agree with you that Cadel can't possibly win from where he is now. But I'm not sure about the rest of what you say. Levi could potentially take second with intermediate sprints and as long as he made it clear that he wouldn't challenge the final sprint on the Champs, how mad would the rest of the peloton get? That's an honest question since I'm sure you know racing a lot more deeply than I do.

Also, what would make Levi taking bonuses for second different from Vino doing the same thing to Levi in 2005 for fifth place? I don't remember the peloton punishing Vino for the rest of his brief career? 

Of course, Cadel can't try that because there aren't enough intermediate time bonuses to catch up with Contador. Besides which, Disco is so much stronger, as a team, than Predictor that they could cover Cadel but Predictor couldn't cover Levi.

But if Levi wanted to, I don't understand your argument that he couldn't try to move to second.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*As I said above........*



ddmiller67 said:


> Even if Discoery wanted to, I don't think they could after Levi's comments. If they decided to change their minds, they'd have to let Lotto and the press know in advance. If they did that ("Hey, Levi was bonked when he said that. We're gonna race hard to win."), then I don't think anyone would be upset or think about retaliating.
> 
> Where they run into trouble is going for it unannounced.


the only way Disco attacks Evans is if Evans attacks Contador first.

Len


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Len J said:


> Evans team is a joke comparitivly.


Predictor is much weaker than Disco. Evans himself said this earlier this week. But to call Predictor a joke when they have #2 and #15 is a bit of an overstatement. 

No competition with Disco (#1, #3, #8, #24), but if you want jokes, look at Milram (highest placed = #47), Agritubel (highest = #39), Crédit Agricole, Ag2r, Lampre, Liquigas, etc. Predictor did very well this year with several stage wins and #2 on the GC. Many teams would kill to be the butt of such a joke.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

The only guys racing tomorrow are Boonen, Hunter, EZ, Thor, Forster, Bennati _et cie_; some French guys for TV time at the IS; and some other dude but only if it's his birthday or the course passes by his village.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Disco won't unless Cadel goes for sprint points or tries to split the pack...then all bets are off.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Len J said:


> the only way Disco attacks Evans is if Evans attacks Contador first.
> 
> Len


Not happening. There is only one IS, worth 6 points to the winner.
Evans won't even try.

I wouldn't call a team with Evans, Horner, McEwen (even though he's out) a "joke", even comparatively.

*Team classification*

1 Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team............261.39.33
2 Caisse d'Epargne..............................................19.31
3 Team CSC........................................................22.10
4 Rabobank.........................................................36.14
5 Euskaltel-Euskadi..............................................46.51
6 Saunier Duval-Prodir........................................1.44.23
7 Predictor-Lotto...............................................1.49.56
8 Lampre-Fondital..............................................2.19.41
9 Crédit Agricole................................................2.25.39
10 AG2r Prévoyance..........................................2.25.48
11 Liquigas.......................................................2.28.20
12 Quickstep-Innergetic......................................2.57.25
13 T-Mobile Team..............................................3.17.26
14 Bouygues Telecom........................................3.49.43
15 Barloworld....................................................3.58.52
16 Gerolsteiner..................................................4.09.38
17 Agritubel.......................................................6.17.25
18 Team Milram.................................................6.48.28


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

If the GC leaders race hard in the final stage, they will not be able to drink champagne and pose for all the smily face pictures. The last day is for the sprinters.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> To get said time bonus, you're going to have to either break away and ride to the finish, which could happen, but more than likely you'd break away, and then the sprinter's teams would reel you in, so that their guys can win. The GC guys can't sprint very well, none of them. More than likely, you're going to see the regular flat stage mantra. Maybe a small break away for some TV time, and then a full bore sprint at the end for the prestigious win on the Champs. If you think one of the GC guys can get away, methinks you're wrong.


Right, I follow that part...but I guess my question is, what's the point of having time bonuses in the last stage then, if the top contenders in GC aren't gonna go for em, if they're just gonna be taken by someone who's 30 minutes back in GC? What, so someone in 60th place overall gets an extra 20 seconds?...who cares? Sorry if this is a naive question, I just don't see the point really.


----------



## bikemanMD (Mar 20, 2006)

Two sprints, not one. Each worth 6 SECONDS (don't know how many points). If Conta took first, LL couldnt' then get 8 seconds (won't be close in final sprint) because there would only be one more IS for 6 seconds. (just clearing up a few mistakes in this thread)

10 second penalty and 3 seconds yesterday from split bunch sucks for LL, but he's not too worried about it. 2 or 3rd is great, but he's knows they're the same thing...not first.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*That's why........*



Fredke said:


> Predictor is much weaker than Disco. Evans himself said this earlier this week. But to call Predictor a joke when they have #2 and #15 is a bit of an overstatement.
> 
> No competition with Disco (#1, #3, #8, #24), but if you want jokes, look at Milram (highest placed = #47), Agritubel (highest = #39), Crédit Agricole, Ag2r, Lampre, Liquigas, etc. Predictor did very well this year with several stage wins and #2 on the GC. Many teams would kill to be the butt of such a joke.


I said comparitivly!

& as to McEwen, I was talking about today,not at the start of the tour.

Len


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr Wood said:


> With everyone in the top three so close, will they race tomorrow or just parade around Paris as in past years?


Only race will be for the points jersey , where Tommeke must make sure he clinches it


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*What part of my posts ......*



cadence90 said:


> Not happening. There is only one IS, worth 6 points to the winner.
> Evans won't even try.
> 
> I wouldn't call a team with Evans, Horner, McEwen (even though he's out) a "joke", even comparatively.


wasn't clear? I said if Evans attacks Contador, Disco & Levi will attack Evans and Disco is comparitivly a much stronger team than Evan's team, hence evans puts his 2nd at risk.. Right now, (Not at the start of the tour) Evan's team is a joke *Comparitivly* (To disco). Why would you bring up McEwen in that context?

BTW, the course profile says there are 2 intermediate sprints toimorrow each worth 6 seconds as well as the win is worth 20 seconds.

Len


----------

